# Sky+ playback problem



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

I've got a problem playing recorded programs on Sky+. I can go to the planner, select the program I want to play, and it brings up the synopsis of the program (with Sky+ Playback at the top, and the ability to select how many minutes through the program you start etc). Now usually you just press select or play, and it plays (obviously), but neither of these buttons works when I try it (the red button on the box flashes though, to show it is receiving the remote signal). It won't let me back-up to the planner either, so all I can do it press tv guide to go back to the start :?

I can go through the TV guide and watch programs (and select button works OK then), it's just through the playback that I'm having problems.

I've tried turning off and leaving it for a while, but still does the same. Don't know if there is a full system-reset I can do (??), but this would be a last resort due to losing all my recorded programs.

Anyone got any bright ideas? Ta.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

I normally pull the plug from the base unit, press the power button to discharge any power and plug it back in, takes an age to come back on but for me sorts the same issue.


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Have a search on here

http://www.avforums.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=259


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Press "Services"
Press 4 "System Setup"
Press 0, 1, Select (in that order, remember the 0)

This brings up a hidden menu - select 7 "Sky+ Planner Rebuild"

It will stop recordings but you won't lose anything. It takes a fair while to finish.

*Edit* - after a while your box will do this daily, which means it's munted and you need to go here http://www.xtendedplay.co.uk/sky-hard-d ... -p-47.html and order a new hard drive, 5 times as much storage on it too, simple fit.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Well i never knew this function existed :roll: teach me to read the manual :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jonah said:


> Well i never knew this function existed :roll: teach me to read the manual :?


Its not in the manual. Its a hidden menu.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

jampott said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > Well i never knew this function existed :roll: teach me to read the manual :?
> ...


Yep I stumbled across it on Google after the robbing gits at Sky wanted Â£60 to send out an engineer to do it to mine. Since I put an 80Gb HDD in mine it's been perfect.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I had the same trouble but a 250GB h/d sorted it out


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> I had the same trouble but a 250GB h/d sorted it out


250!!! You kept all the Toon games from last season then?


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for the tips folks. Currently trying the "secret menu" (taking ages :roll: ), as the "easier" option of just pulling the plug etc is too difficult as that would then involve walking downstairs to the Sky+ box, and I can do the secret menu option upstairs via the magic eye


----------



## wicked (Jan 25, 2007)

Crikey, brilliant advice...I was going to suggest unplugging from power and then defrag the hard drive...but you have to lose any saved progs to do that


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

neil1003 said:


> Thanks for the tips folks. Currently trying the "secret menu" (taking ages :roll: ), as the "easier" option of just pulling the plug etc is too difficult as that would then involve walking downstairs to the Sky+ box, and I can do the secret menu option upstairs via the magic eye


 

Finally finished, and I chose a program to watch and it worked  , but then chose another and it didn't, then another which didn't, and it's immediately back to how it was


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

My box does this intermittently too, and it's less than a month old (Sky HD box).
Usually it happens if I've been recording two programs whilst watching another on the planner (especially if it's two programmes being recorded back-to-back on the same channel).

You could always try a software upgrade:

Unplug the Sky box, press and hold the "Back Up" button (on the box, not the remote) whilst plugging the box back in.
Keep the "Backup" button held in until the LEDs on the front of the box light up, and follow onscreen instructions.

Rogue


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> I had the same trouble but a 250GB h/d sorted it out


Hi, yes me too. Even with a HD of this size Lost in HD takes up about 3 to 4% of the total. I wish they showed it in minutes rather than the meaningless %. My favourite is when you are searching for the recorded programme you want to watch and push the info button to check its the right one and it gives you information about a completely unrelated programme.


----------



## b19rak (Apr 20, 2006)

I have a problem with sound, i find that it becomes jittery and not in sync with what you are watching. For some strange reason only happens on E4 and Ch4. The best way i can explain it is like an engine misfiring.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

b19rak said:


> I have a problem with sound, i find that it becomes jittery and not in sync with what you are watching. For some strange reason only happens on E4 and Ch4. The best way i can explain it is like an engine misfiring.
> Any thoughts?


If you're watching the TV and recording something else too, pause what you are watching for 30 secs or so and then resume it, and it should work OK. Mine doesn't always like watching live TV and recording something else at the same time without doing this, it prefers two recordings.


----------



## TGS (Jun 24, 2007)

Wondermikie said:


> Since I put an 80Gb HDD in mine it's been perfect.


Is it a simple job where did you buy the HD?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

From here http://www.xtendedplay.co.uk/sky-hard-d ... -p-47.html easy takes ten mins max.


----------



## b19rak (Apr 20, 2006)

Big problem apparently see...

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/forums/foru ... y.php?f=35

I followed the complaint process and have recieved a brand new updated 160gb box.Sorted.


----------

